
Using SQL injection as a feature - taytus
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11546349/using-urldecode-results-in-mysql-error
======
richbradshaw
For Stack Overflow users, can I remind you not to down vote the person asking
the question – down votes are for poor quality questions (i.e. "How do I fix
it" with no code and no description), not just questions from new people who
are trying to get things to work!

------
toomuchcoffee
Give him credit for thinking outside the box, at least.

------
pokoleo
Oh god no.

